# viper 5902 led?



## INRUSWETRUST (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a viper 5902 alarm installed in my truck saturday and yesterday i noticed the led on the control center stays on, no blinking just on.Every thing else works fine. ive tried everything disconnected battery ,fuse control center,went thru all the functions still the same.I ordered offline and had it installed here.Called viper and they say they never heard of that type of problem ,installer too.Any help welcome,thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## INRUSWETRUST (Dec 17, 2009)

wow nothing?
:sigh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

INRUSWETRUST said:


> I had a viper 5902 alarm installed in my truck saturday and yesterday i noticed the led on the control center stays on, no blinking just on.Every thing else works fine. ive tried everything disconnected battery ,fuse control center,went thru all the functions still the same.I ordered offline and had it installed here.Called viper and they say they never heard of that type of problem ,installer too.Any help welcome,thanks.:4-dontkno


 Your in Valet, the alarm isn't arming is it? But the door locks still work right?


----------



## INRUSWETRUST (Dec 17, 2009)

its not in valet mode,all fuctions work fine even valet it just that led wont turn off.they are sending me a new brain and antenna,thanks any way.


----------

